# jar Datei zu RCP hinzufügen



## Guest (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

habe eine RCP App zu der ich eine externe jar hinzufügen möchte. in der Jar befinden sich nur 2 class dateien. Wie mache ich das richtig wenn ich es über add external libary mache bekomme ich beim ablauf eine noClassFound exception.
Und über Depencies muss ich imer eine Plugin angeben was ich aber ja nicht habe sondern nur die jar datei


----------



## byte (23. Mai 2007)

http://www.jsurfer.de/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=2744

Alternativ könntest Du auch einfach die beiden Klassen aus dem Jar in Dein Projekt exportieren, falls Du damit gegen keine Lizenzen verstößt.


----------



## ronny (23. Mai 2007)

Hi,

du musst die jar-Datei in der plugin.xml unter "Runtime" dem classpath hinzufügen.

"Dependencies" listet nur die Plugins, die du für dein aktuelles Plugin benötigst,
dass hat mit externen jar-Dateien nichts zu tun.


----------

